
Introducing the AWS Instance Scheduler - EwanToo
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/02/introducing-the-aws-instance-scheduler/
======
rob-olmos
Interesting idea to use CloudWatch on a Lambda function. I believe the
equivalent for Google Cloud would be using Stackdriver's uptime check on a
Cloud Function?

